#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Буддийский мобильный телефон!

## Артем Абрамов

Это Сименс М75 - не сочтите за рекламу...

Прикупил сей девайс (противоударный, вес из себя мультимедийно-навороченный), стал настраивать, как водится с календаря начиная. И тут вдруг находится пунктик в меню "буддийская дата"!  :EEK!:  

Выбрал. Теперь имею на экране мобилки день, месяц и 2549 год от момента уходы в паринирвану сами знаете кого. Причём ни "иудейской даты", ни "мусульманской даты", ни, "зороастрийской-или-какой-либо-ещё..." Вот я и думаю - то ли это некоторый подъем буддизма как явления в всём мире, то ли странное совпадение - мобильник сделан специально для России, и добрая фирма сименс таким образом решила угодить крошечной части населения, исповедующей Буддизм.

Кстати, у моей супруги на Нокии есть встроенная мелодия под названием "Dharma bells"... Что деется, господа?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Граакль

Во всех сименсах есть буддийское летоисчесление.   :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Абрамов

О как! Не знал! У меня раньше был (дооолго) сименс МЕ 45, так там ничего подобного не было. Значит я отстал от жизни... Но всё равно приятно!

----------


## Ersh

Это могут быть телефоны, произведенные, например, для Китая, ввезенные по "серым схемам", а потом русифицированные. У моего Sony-Ericssonа почему-то все темы для экрана китайские.

----------


## Konstantin Ai.

Весщали: Солдатик на границе с Финляндией за срок службы В начале 2000-х себе наварил на квартиру(помните акция была 10 тыс у.е. - однокомнатная кв.) путём сбора дани с челнаков, серость у нас к сожалению везде, лично у меня Китая - Германский фабрикат.

----------


## Граакль

> Это могут быть телефоны, произведенные, например, для Китая, ввезенные по "серым схемам", а потом русифицированные. У моего Sony-Ericssonа почему-то все темы для экрана китайские.


У тебя, по-моему, всё китайское  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ersh

Не нарочно, чесслово... Карма такая, наверное... Бугага))))

----------


## Артем Абрамов

Фик. Не китайский. Мандаринового языка нет в прошивке. Точняк - быть расцвету Буддизма в России: маркетологи Сименса ошибаться не могут.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Странно, у меня в S45 тоже есть буддийская дата.

----------


## Dee Mon

Buddhist Era официально используется в Таиланде. Возможно, еще в ряде стран. Люди уже давно в 26-м веке живут, не то что мы!  :Smilie: 

Мы с женой на этот новый год даже заказали торт с цифрами 2549.  :Smilie: 

Подробнее об этом летоисчислении:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhist_Era

На тему пара свежих фоток из Тая:
1. Купленный в России мобильник показывает смски на тайском. 
2. На улице Бангкока надпись из лампочек по-тайски: "Сауатди пи май 2549" - "С новым 2549 годом"!

----------


## Евгений

Более того, в Сименсах в словаре Т9 есть и Будда, и Дхарма, и Сангха!

Интересно, а Праджняпарамита есть?

----------


## Грег

> Фик. Не китайский. Мандаринового языка нет в прошивке. Точняк - быть расцвету Буддизма в России: маркетологи Сименса ошибаться не могут.


Маркетологи Siemens'а уже скинули производство телефонов китайцам - BenQ (в смысле, что совсем отказались от телефонного бизнеса).
Так может и ни при чём здесь Россия?

----------


## Ersh

А мандаринового языка может и не быть, они вполне себе пиньин латиницей поишут

----------


## Аньезка

А у меня на Сименсе брат работает. Так что везде есть буддийские связи  :Wink:

----------


## Штелп

> А у меня на Сименсе брат работает. Так что везде есть буддийские связи


А у брата телефон тоже Сименс? В моём сониэриксоне, только то, что я загрузил.  :Smilie:  Народ вокруг ,иногда замирает, когда ОМ ТАРЕ...

----------


## Артем Абрамов

О как! Телефон поёт мантры и накапливает заслуги!  :Smilie:  Глядишь - смартфоном переродится! :d

----------


## Платон

Читал, что неодушевлённые предметы также испытавают некое подобие эмоций... :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Абрамов

Есть что на это ответить и всерьёз... Но в русле Буддизма это будут только камни и растения. А в русле теософии - может быть и мобильный телефон, наделённой мощной мыслеформой хозяина. Но здесь не принято говорить на теософские темы...

----------


## Штелп

> О как! Телефон поёт мантры и накапливает заслуги!  Глядишь - смартфоном переродится! :d


Это вряд-ли, потому-как , воспроизводит телефон то, что создала Тарама практикуя всю жизнь...  Мне повезло,ну и тем кто иногда замирает рядом  :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Мой телефон при включении приветствует меня мантрой Шести Сфер Самантабхадры. Я и забыл даже что когда купил его года два назад настроил таким образом. Недавно при включении телефона обнаружил что он мне высвечивает мантру... долго не мог понять откуда она там, сидел удивлялся. Потом правда вспомнил что это я сам.
Ну ещё я туда изображение Гуру Ринпоче закачал и моего Дхармапалы. Использую телефон как "гау"... поскольку телефон у меня на веревочке у сердца висит... получается такой - ультасовременный окладник с иконой. И когда мне нужно, включаю подсветку и делаю практику используя телефон как опору для медитации (изображение Гуру Ринпоче), если я где то долго путешествую.
Такой вот у меня буддийский телефон.

Правда мантры mp3 туда не закачиваю, использую мелодию из Звёздных Войн (тему Повстанцев (Республиканцев)), мелодию из фильма Индиана Джонс и обычную тринкалку как на старых мобилах.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

К первоначальному сообщению.
У моей сестры с её мужем Сименсы тоже выдают буддийские даты. Мы даже иногда сверяем по этому календарю Дни практик, гороскоп Зурхай и т.п.
Сдаётся мне один из высокопоставленных менеджеров Сименс - наш брат, буддист. Или им действительно приятно когда они ощущают себя в 26 веке... типа того, что Сименс впереди планеты всей.

----------


## Банзай

Увы и ах, не могу позволить себе Сименс ни в одной из ипостасей.
Вражеская фирма, работающая с мадридским Реалом -)

Равно как и Карлсберг официальный спонсор ФК Ливерпуль -)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

А ты Банзай за кого болеешь?

----------


## Skyku

Nokia 8800: финский взгляд на дзен
...
Все звуковые темы, от мелодий звонков до сигнала, оповещающего о приходе SMS, записаны известным японским пианистом, лауреатом Грэмми, Рюито Сакамото. Одна из мелодий, Dharma, была сочинена Сакамото специально для Nokia 8800
...
В целом, этот телефон оставляет совершенно незабываемое впечатление. Он начисто лишен какой-либо крикливости или кича. Кому-то его дизайн может показаться чересчур простым, но за видимой простотой скрывается глубокий смысл или даже идеология. Любовь к Nokia 8800 приходит постепенно, по мере того, как лучше ее узнаешь. ... У Nokia 8800 есть своя аура, захватывающая его обладателя целиком и полностью, вдохновляющая на постоянное самосовершенствование.
(http://www.newnokia.ru/n8800/obzor.php)

----------


## Банзай

FC Manchester United.
Сборные России, Англии, Шотландии, Ирландии (обе), Уэльса.
Кстати, Доржо, когда уже монголы надерут задницу Явропе еще и в футбол?

----------


## Lara

Банзай, это произойдёт тока в том случае ежели фабрике по производству конской колбасы удастся стать главвным официЯльным спонсором чемпионата.
Кста, 90% покупателей банзая в Европе - мужчины  :EEK!:  
Лечитесь...

ЗЫ: Баттлы с под Карлсберга и подсевшие акку Сименс - в студию!!!
Блин, о как дилеры-то разоблачаются - на три-четыре :Wink: 
Жень-шень...Бон-зя...тока жень-шень.

----------


## Владислав_

> Странно, у меня в S45 тоже есть буддийская дата.


подскажите гда в s45 найти эту дату
с благодарностью

----------


## Schwejk

Всем привет!
Долго не был на форуме – в добровольно-принудительном порядке пришлось быть модератором раздела нашей конторы на городском форуме, так что на другие форумы не было ни времени, ни сил.

По поводу M75 – он небуддийский по определению.
Ведь плохое не может быть буддийским :)
Могу так говорить, потому что являюсь его владельцем.
Все резиновые части его изнашиваются очень быстро, а достаточно износиться пробке – и грош цена его влагостойкости. :) А пробка или износиться или потеряется – это вопрос времени. Телефон тормозит (сырая прошивка), джойстикбарахлит, через пару месяцев разъем работает кое-как – гарнитурой и зарядником удаётся воспользоваться после пары минут поиска оптимального полождения – не контачит. Телефон придётся ремонтировать :( после недолгой эксплуатации, а стоит то он как смартфон… 

Пытаясь оставаться в русле названия раздела, :) добавлю картинку – из неё получается прекрасный логотип оператора на том же M75
Взято с сайта самого Будды Майтреи :)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> FC Manchester United.
> Сборные России, Англии, Шотландии, Ирландии (обе), Уэльса.
> Кстати, Доржо, когда уже монголы надерут задницу Явропе еще и в футбол?


А я за ЦСКА  :Smilie: 

эээ, честно... монголы плохо ныне футбол играют... даже и не знаю когда такое может произойти.
Вот по борьбе сколько угодно, или по скачкам, ну там ещё по стрельбе из лука (буряты традиционно занимают первые строчки в мировом рейтинге лучников).

----------


## Шавырин

Сименс М75 Нон слов буддийский.
С
именс А31 Чистый Дзен!
Всех Благ.

----------

